# Mit oder ohne Pflanzkörbe



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

jetzt habe ich schon einiges über die Teichbepflanzung gelesen und bin immer noch nicht viel weiter. Ein großer Teil der Teichbauer bringt eine ordentliche Menge Substrat (Verlegesand) in ihren Teich ein und bepflanzt ihn ohne Pflanzkörbe. Der andere Teil rät davon ab, da die Pflanzen auch die angelegten Pflanzstufen mühelos überwinden können und in kürzester Zeit der Teich verkrautet. 

Was ist denn nun zu empfehlen ?????

Ich will einen neuen Teich anlegen ( etwa 3 x 4 m) und möchte nicht schon am Anfang einen Kardinalfehler machen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

*Re*

Hallo
hört sich doch irgendwie an wie : mein erster Teich   

dann
würde ich raten, bei einem so kleinem Teich die Pflanzen erstmal
in Pflanzkörge zu setzten .
Bis alles im Lot ist wird sicher noch ein paar mal geändert.
Dann bleibt die Option den Teich mit einer Substratschicht >10cm zu füllen immer noch .

ICH würde

-große Pflanzkörbe wählen 
-evtl den Rand durch Abschneiden kürzen 
(die Großen sind bis 30cm ,hoch die Hälfte reicht auch)
-Vlies einlegen
-die Ränder lassen sich mit angedrahteten Schwemmholzstücken tarnen 
(schmücken)dadurch lösen sich die geometrischen Formen ein bischen optisch auf.
-Pflanzkörbe lassen sich auch an Steilufern befestigen

viel Spaß


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

doch noch nicht ganz so viel gelesen, wie ?

Es gibt - wie fast überall im Teichbau - unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und Meinungen, die hier aber durchaus nachvollziehbar sind. Richtig ist: Pflanzkörbe begrenzen den Ausdehnungsdrang der Pflanzen _etwas _- wenn die Körbe ausreichend stabil sind (was sie zumeist nicht sind) und man sich sorgfältig darum kümmert, dass die Pflanzen auch in ihrem Verliess bleiben und nicht ausbrechen. Tatsache ist, dass starke Wucherer (z.B. Typha oder Seerosen) den Korb bereits in der ersten Saison mühelos durchbrechen. Gewonnen hat man dann nichts (ebenso nicht bei Samenflug, wenn man nicht schon bei den Jungpflanzen handelt. Bei Seerosen kann man gut auf geschlossene Töpfe ausweichen, bei Typha halte ich solche Versuche für ziemlich witzlos. Besser solche Pflanzen nicht in den (kleinen) Teich.

Unstreitig dürfte sein, dass Pflanzkörbe (wenn die Pflanzen denn drin bleiben und entsprechend zurückgeschnitten werden) ziemlich bescheiden aussehen, umgekehrt, dass frei ausgebrachtes Substrat der Ausdehnung der Pflanzen natürlich keinerlei Hindernis entgegen setzt. Wenn sich die Pflanzen nach unten hangeln, so meist, weil recht grobe Baufehler gemacht wurden: Wenn die Schrägen dick mit Substrat bedeckt wrden zum Beispiel. Auf die Schrägen gehört nur minimal Substrat. Anderer Fehler: Auch uf den Pflanzebenen zu dick Substrat: 5 cm bis 10/15 cm in der Sumpfzone reichen vollkommen aus. Gröbster Fehler: In einer Staffelung von 30 oder wenig mehr Zentimetern umlaufende Pflanzenpodeste anzulegen ("Amphitheater"). So bietet man den Pflanzen eine Trittleiter, die ihnen das Hinunterhangeln sehr erleichtert. 

Wenn keine Änderungen mehr anstehen, ziehe ich persönlich es vor, die Pflanzen nicht in Körbe zu packen. Eine Tour durch die Alben der Mitglieder (immer auch darauf achten, ob der Teich frisch angelegt ist) ist da ausgesprochen lehrreich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Da ich Pflanzen teilweise in Pflanzkörbe gesteckt habe, teilweise aber auch nicht, kann ich zur Zeit direkt Vergleich anstellen. Allerdings muß ich dabei sagen, dass mein erster Teich erst ein Jahr alt ist. Von wirklichen "Erfahrungen" mit beiden Pflanzmethoden würde ich daher noch nicht sprechen.

Pflanzkörbe haben aus meiner Sicht zunächst erst einmal einen erheblichen Nachteil.... sie sind wirklich zu schwer zu verbergen. Ich hattte das Problem anfangs auch unterschätzt, zumal ich recht flache Körbe genommen habe.

Bisher sind es auch nur __ Iris und __ Schwertlilie, die sich der "Wachstumsbegrenzung" beugen, andere Pflanzen knicken zum Teil um und wurzeln direkt an der Stelle wieder, wo der Pflanzenstengel den Boden oder das Wasser berüht.

Offensichtlich fühlen sich __ Schwertlilien auch nicht besonders wohl, wenn sie durch den Korb in ihrem Ausdehnungsdrang eingeschränkt werden. Die Schwertlilien, die bei mir in Körben stehen, haben dieses Jahr nicht geblüht, die anderen, obwohl zur gleichen Zeit gepflanzt, blühten prächtig.

Ich verwende daher keine Pflanzkörbe mehr. Im Herbst werde ich alles so beschneiden, dass es mir im nächsten Jahr wieder gefällt.

Wer legt sich denn auch schon einen Gartenteich an und will damit keine Arbeit haben.....  ..... nur auf der Terasse sitzen, ist ja auch langweilig


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Harald,

an meinen __ Schwertlilien bin ich zuerst auch verzweifelt: Wollten auch im zweiten Jahr nicht blühen. Just, als ich sie im dritten Jahr gemäss dem Motto "was nicht blüht, fliegt 'raus" entfernen wollte, zeigten sich mengenweise Knospen. Da ich nicht glaube, dass meine verbalen Drohungen irgend einen Effekt gezeigt haben, muss man wohl davon ausgehen (diese Erfahrung haben andere auch schon gemacht), dass es bei Schwerlilien einfach etwas länger dauert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

die Frage ist ja, sollen Fische rein oder nur Pflanzen. Der Karsten hat natürlich zu 100 % recht. Ich habe meine Pflanzen schon viele Jahre in Körbe, auch Seerosen. Stefans kauft seine aber wohl alle bei Aldi, denn meine sind alle noch ok. Auch mit dem blühen der __ Iris habe ich keine Problemme, alles im grünen Bereich. Ja, und wenn du an meinem Teich stehst, zeige mir mal bitte die Körbe. Du wirst keine sehn.
Sorry, das habe ich aber nicht wie Stefens  gelesen sondern es sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen über viele Jahre. Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Teich.

PS Schau Dir doch mal die Bilder in meinem Album an

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

da ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob Du Stefan oder mich meinst (Stefan hat seine Pflanzen wohl überwiegend nicht in Körben, Du solltest Dir vielleicht auch mal andere Alben ansehen), antworte ich schon mal.

Es hängt sicher vieles davon ab, wie ein Teich gestaltet wird. Bei der von Dir gewählten Form sieht man die Körbe nicht (was aber vielleicht auch an der Sichttiefe des Wassers liegt, kann ich aufgrund der Fotos nicht beurteilen). 

Bei mir sieht man sie aber! Mein Teich ist allerdings auch anders gestaltet als Deiner. So wird mein Teich zur Terasse hin tiefer. Die gegenüberliegende Seite habe ich in Stufen abfallen lassen. Auf diesen Stufen stehen nun zum Teil die Körbe. Um diese nun "verschwinden" zu lassen, muß natürlich an der abfallenden Seite entsprechend mehr Substrat (in meinem Fall Kies) angefüllt werden. Und das gestaltet sich dann schon schwierig.

Ich halte es allerdings für schade, wenn Du versuchst, die Aussagen anderer Forumsmitglieder dadurch abzutun, dass sie wohl (wahrscheinlich im Gegensatz zu Dir) nur Billigpflanzen verwenden. Bei mir war das nicht der Fall! und so wie ich ihn einschätze, bei Stefan schon erst recht nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Harald,
ich meine weder Stefan noch meine ich Dich, es hat jemand eine Frage gestellt, ich habe geantwortet.
Es ist aber Richtig wenn Du sagst, dass vieles von der Gestaltung abhängt. Darum gibt es das Forum. 
Auch Du kannst ohne großen Aufwand Deine Körbe verstecken, was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, das dein Wasser auf deinem Bild ( April 2004)echt schlimm ausschaut und ich keine Pflanzen erkennen kann. Auch auf Bild sep.o3 sehn die Pflanzen so aus als ob sie 3 Tage alt sind.
Nun redest du da was von Billigpflanzen und das Du keine hast. Ich ja. 70% aller meiner Planzen sind aus Naturteichen, davon haben wir sehr viele. 
Ja und das Wasser, du kannst bei mir leider nur bis auf 1,8 m schaun weil der Teich halt auch nur 1,8 m tief ist.
Die Frage war doch aber Körbe, ja oder nein. Ich meine in einem Planzeiteich nein, in einem Koiteich unbedingt. Ich habe mit den Körben nur gute und keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und kann einige der hier gemachte Aussagen aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen nicht bestätigen. 
Wenn eine Pflanze bei dem einen im Korb blüht, beim anderen nicht, ist dann der Korb der Schuldige? Jeder soll seine Meinung haben und auch sagen. Viele haben hier sehr, sehr gute Ideen und Vorschläge. 
Nur wenn hier einer schreibt:

Hallo Thomas, 

doch noch nicht ganz so viel gelesen, wie ? 

dann kullern mir doch die Tränen vor lachen. OK, ist aber auch halb so schlimm, auch ich habe in meiner Anfangszeit viel dummes Zeug von mir gegeben und ich mache es auch heute noch.   :razz: 

Nicht alles so ernst nehmen Harald. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hmm, ich empfinde es schon als dreist, Aussagen über mich zu treffen, ohne wenigstens einmal hinzuschauen, wo ich wohne (wie viele Aldi mag es in Südfrankreich wohl geben ? Mache ich den Eindruck, überhaupt ein Geiz-ist-Geil-Käufer zu sein ?) oder den eigenen Vorschlag zu verwirklichen, einmal in das Album des Attackierten zu schauen: Dann wäre die die tolle Behauptung, es handele sich um angelesenes Wissen, wohl gar nicht erst hochgekommen. Um es koi-nb (was heisst "nb" - noob ??) aber einfacher zu machen, hänge ich das Foto meines Teiches und das aussagekräftigste seiner Pflanzenfotos hier einmal an. Und nun will ich noch einmal hören, dass man den Pflänzchen _nicht _ansieht, dass sie in Körben stehen... 

Sehr viel eher schon erkennt man grundsätzliche Unterschiede zwischen meinen Ansprüchen und ... na ja.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hi StefanS,
warum liest du dir die Beiträge nicht erst durch oder lässt sie dir von jemanden vorlesen?
Es kann doch keiner was dafür wenn es in Frankreich keine guten Pflanzentöpfe gibt.
Klar und deutlich habe ich die Aussage getroffen, dass wenn jemand keine Fische möchte Pflanzenkörbe Blödsinn sind. Bei Dir kann ich nun lesen" Naturnaher Teich ohne Fische".
Aber hallo StfanS, erst Denken, dann schreiben.
Nun zu deinem dummen Vergleich mit den Bildern ( ganz schön frech ohne zu fragen meins zu kopieren). Jeder Bauer bei uns weis, dass in einem Teich ohne Fische Pflanzen besser wachsen können. Die Pflanzen haben vollkommen andere Ansprüche als die Fische. Ich könnte Dir wenn Du möchtest da gerne mal ein paar Bilder von Naturteichen schicken, wo du sehn kannst, wie toll die aussehen können. Seerosen, eine schöner als die andere. 
Das war aber nicht die Frage, sondern Körbe ja oder nein. Und hier möchte ich mich auch nicht wiederholen, wer nur geringe Ansprüche an seinen Teich hat wie du und auf Fische verzichtet braucht keine Körbe, das ist auch viel einfacher. Wer einen schönen Teich mit Pflanzen und Fische haben möchte sollte auf die vielen Vorteile der Körbe setzen. 

PS. Ich verkaufe keine Körbe!!!!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

hallo andreas,

denke es wäre an der zeit von deinen hohen ross herunterzukommen und deine wiederkehrenden versteckten wie auch offenen beleidigungen rhetorischer art mal ganz einfach wegzulassen - dies wäre dann nach meiner meinung die basis eine gesunde diskussion zu führen, die dann sicher in der lage ist verschiedene meinungen unter einen hut zu bringen und für alle einen produktiven nutzen ergiebt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Jetzt bedaure ich es doch glatt wieder, emotional reagiert zu haben. Bringt einfach nichts, deshalb wieder sachlich:

Es gibt durchaus Gründe, in Pflanzenteichen Körbe und Kübel einzusetzen. Und zwar dann, 
- wenn man das ungehemmte Ausbreiten sehr expansiver Arten einschränken will
- wenn die Pflanzen sehr nährstoffreiches Substrat benötigen, der Dünger aber nicht in das Teichwasser ausgewaschen werden darf.

Im ersten Fall stellt sich die Frage, Korb oder Kübel. Dass Körbe - egal, wo - bei expansiven Pflanzen vor allem unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Stabilität und Festigkeit Probleme haben, dürfte gesicherte Meinung sein (z.B. bei Werner Wallner nachzulesen, von vielen Kollegen hier im Forum immer wieder betont und entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung: Die Typha minima am hinteren Ufer rechts ist schon im ersten Jahr aus dem mit Textileinlage versehenen Korb ausgebrochen). __ Schwertlilien lassen sich allerdings in Körben gut halten. Auch haben Körbe leichte optische Vorteile gegenüber Kübeln, ausserdem würde ich auch die gummierten Sisaltöpfe hierunter fassen, die optisch noch am besten wirken. Die ohnehin geringere Festigkeit der Körbe wird nochmals herabgesetzt, wenn man deren Rand abschneidet. Kübel sind in der Tat erheblich stabiler und halten auch stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen für lange Zeit auf (wenn die sich nicht über Samen vermehren...). Der Nachteil aller dieser Gefässe liegt allerdings darin, dass sich die Pflanzen in diesen Gefässen natürlich bis zum Rand ausbreiten und eine Kübelpflanzung selbst dann sehr deutlich auffällt, wenn das Gefäss selbst gut kaschiert ist.

Seerosen pflanzt man am besten in geschlossene Schalen oder Kübel - die Gründe hat Werner Wallner auf seiner HP einleuchtend dargestellt. Die winterharte __ Gonnere wächst bei mir - dann natürlich ohne Düngung - frei im Teich, __ tropische Seerosen und __ Lotos in Schalen. Eine einfachere Sorte halte ich am Teichgrund ebenfalls in einem Kübel, weil ich ihre Aubreitung (im Gegensatz zur Gonnere) in engen Grenzen halten will.

Die Frage der Überwindung der stufenweise angelegten Pflanzenpodeste (und darauf hatte sich wohl erkennbar der "lesen"-Satz bezogen) hat mit der Frage Korb oder nicht Korb nur sehr wenig zu tun, sondern mit der Staffelung der Podeste und der Dicke der aufgebrachten Substratschichten.

Stellt sich die Frage, welche Vorteile nun Pflanzen in Körben und Kübeln bei Fischhälterung haben. Kommen die Fische schwerer an die Pflanzen heran, als wenn diese in einer Sumpfzone sitzen würden ? Wohl nicht. Natürlich können Korb-/Sockelkonstruktionen helfen, wenn man wegen steiler Wände ansonsten keine Pflanzen mehr unterbringen könnte. Aber warum das nicht gleich beim Teichbau mit berücksichtigen ? Das Auslichten/Einkürzen fällt bei Kübeln und Körben leichter - da aber gibt es keinen Unterschied zu Teichen mit oder ohne Fischbesatz. Die Pflanzen wachsen auch weder besser noch schlechter mit oder ohne Korb. Mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen wüsste ich auch nicht, welche Bedingungen für die Fischhälterung optimal, für Pflanzen aber unzuträglich sind. Es interessiert mich aber, welche wunderschönen Seerosen denn in reinen Naturteichen wachsen, wenn sie dort nicht künstlich eingebracht werden (was m.W. wie deren Entfernung schlicht verboten ist).

Wo ich nun wirklich völlig anderer Meinung bin, ist, dass ich geringere Ansprüche an meinen Teich stelle als andere. Richtig ist sicher, dass ich nur einen Bruchteil an Technik will und brauche. Aber die Ansprüche _an meinen Teich_ sind mindestens gleich hoch wie bei einer vergleichsweise einseitigen Ausrichtung, begonnen bei der Vielfalt der Pflanzen, der Vielfalt der Tiere, dem möglichst natürlichen Aussehen des Teiches einschliesslich Rändern und Umfeld, dem Verbergen der Technik. Allerdings brauche ich auch keine Sicht bis zum Boden (auch wenn es diese fast immer gibt) um meine Ansprüche an die Wassergüte verwirklicht zu wissen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Andreas,
jetzt sag ich auch mal hier im Forum zu deinem Ton!

Ich bin zwar der Sicht,dass jeder seine eigene Meinung haben darf,
Aber du bist oft am kritisieren,was du im Chat schon sehr oft tust!
Du kannst nicht sagen,in Frankreich gäbe es keine guten Pflanzkörbe/Töpfe.
Es wird dort genauso wie hier in Deutschland Töpfe und Körbe geben,bloß stellt sich die Frage,was besser geeignet ist!
Bei Körben Frage ich mich immer,worin liegt bei ihnen der Sinn??
Erst soll man einen teuren Korb kaufen und dann noch spezielles Vlies,damit die Erde nicht ausgespült wird..
Da kann man genauso gut Töpfe nehmen,die von Anfang an dicht sind,bis auf einpar Löcher im Boden,welche man schnell mit etwas Heißkleber zumachen kann....
In unseren großen Teich haben wir alle Pflanzen bis auf die Seerosen ausgepflanzt,in meinen Kübeln halte ich alles in Kunstoffcontainern welche von 5cm bis zu 30cm Durchmesser haben,und ich habe keine Probleme damit..eher das Gegenteil,ich kann immer gezielt nachdüngen..

Du solltest bevor du etwas schreibst,evtl. etwas nachdenken und die Beiträge der anderen besser nochmal durchlesen und auch deine Beiträge verständlicher schreiben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

meinen Teich habe ich erst dieses Jahr angelegt und kann Dir deshalb nicht aus langjähriger Erfahrung berichten.

Teich 4x2,5x1m, Seerose habe ich im 10 l Kübel, deshalb werde ich sie jedes Jahr düngen müssen, aber sie kann nicht alles zu wuchern (Ein Schutzgitter verhindert die Pflege in der Tiefenzone die nächsten Jahre) Das __ Tausendblatt habe ich in Körben gelassen aus dem gleichen Grund.

Ich gebe mich der Illusion hin, dass ich die anderen Wasserpflanzen wohl im Griff halten kann und sie sich sicher ohne Korsett wohler fühlen.
Nur die Zebrabinse habe ich als in aller Welt gefürchteten Wucherer im Korb gelassen. Mal sehen, wann ich ihn das erste Mal tauschen kann. 

Ich habe einen Pflanzenteich und der soll es auch bleiben, zu Fischbesatz kann ich also nichts beitragen.

Viel Spaß, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

@Koi-nb

das Wasser sieht auf dem von Dir genannten Bild so aus, wie es aussieht, weil es erst kurz vorher in den Teich eingelassen wurde. Das, was Du als "schlimm" bezeichnest, sind lediglich Schwebeteile, die sich beim Befüllen aus dem Kies gelöst haben.

Die Pflanzen, die Du als "3 Tage alt" bezeichnet hast, stehen in Pflanzkörben! Sie sehen auch heute noch nicht viel besser aus!. Andere, die ich im Herbst letzten Jahres noch dazu gepflanzt habe (ohne Pflanzkörbe), sind bereits jetzt erheblich üppiger als die, die Du auf dem Bild siehst.

Im übrigen bitte ich Dich, künftig nur noch sachlich auf irgendwelche Sachen zu antworten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammmen,
da muss ich Harald zustimmen,er hat wirklich kräftige Pflanzen!
Und das behaupte ich nicht nur,sondern habe se selber auch bekuckt..
Und Haralds Wasser ist glarklar..ohne jegliche Schwebeteilchen....


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo steeev,

offenbar bringst du hier einiges durcheinander. Die Frage hier war Körbe oder nicht Körbe. Wenn du dazu was sagen kannst, bitte, aber unterlasse mal bitte diese unnötigen Sprüche, ich glaube nicht, dass das hier was zu suchen hat. Hier brauch sich auch keiner für etwas rechtfertigen und wenn Harald etwas dazu sagen möchte, er wird es tun. Wir sind hier nicht vor Gericht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

koi-nb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dazu was sagen kannst, bitte, aber unterlasse mal bitte diese unnötigen Sprüche, ich glaube nicht, dass das hier was zu suchen hat.



Hmm

doch'n moderiertes forum?
[warum steht dann in deinem Profil nicht 'Moderator'?]

Kenne zwar auch foren wo so ein pampiges Auftreten 'normal' ist (und nutze die teilweise auch),
bin aber bislang von der eher friedlicheren Art hier eher angetan.
Nimm dir doch mal zu Herzen, was dir schon häufiger angetragen wurde:
nimm dich etwas zurück, schreibe was zur Sache und hör auf user anzupöbeln, die nicht deiner Meinung sind.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

ich hätte nicht gedacht mit dieser Frage so viele Emotionen freizusetzen. Was aber meiner Meinung nach auch ersichtlich ist, ist das es keine allgemeingültige Aussage geben kann, weil es u. a. doch sehr stark auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten ankommt. Wenn ich z.B. einen so großen teich wie Stefan bauen würde, wären einige __ wuchernde Pflanzen nicht so ein großes Problem wie in einem 3 x 4 m Teich. Ich denke ich werde die starkwüchsigen Arten "kasernieren" und den Rest frei pflanzen. Dann wird sich im Laufe der Zeit zeigen welche Pflanze ihren "Freigang" mißbraucht und welche nicht.

Vielen Dank jedenfalls für die vielfältige Meinung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

*re*

Hallo Thomas
   is halt so mit den "jungen" Pferden !       :twisted: 

für mich immer DER Zeitpunkt mich nach hinten zu lehnen 
und die Fausthandschuhe anzuziehen 
damit kann ich dann max noch die ENTER Taste betätigen ....

  :stumm:  :yingyang:  :schaf:  cool:  :sleepingcow:  :schaf: 

ICH habe keine meiner Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben um sie zu kasernieren
sondern um ihnen entweder überhaupt einen Standort zu geben oder
optimale Standortbedingungen zu schaffen.
(Tiefe, Substrat-art, Substrat-dicke)
so hab ich an einer Stelle mit senkrechtem Ufer lavagefüllte Pflanzkörbe
übereinandergestapelt und bepflanzt. 
(u.a. super "Krebsburg") 
andere Pflanzkörbe hängen am Ufer in dem Teich ,
auf die Art war es überhaupt möglich __ Seggen und Gräser 
an Steilwände zu bringen.
hätte ich bei meinem Mini-teich eine "normales" Teichprofil gewählt 
hätte ich statt 15 qm vielleicht 5 !
das gewünschte Profil ist erst später u.a. durch meist mit Lava gefüllten Körben entstanden und alles bleibt mehr oder weniger mobil.

eben wo,s passt

schönen Feierabend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

ich muss aber sagen, dass ich weder vor noch nach Deinem Teich je eine so perfekte Arbeit mit Pflanzkörben gesehen habe. Klar, wenn _das _als Ergebnis herauskommt, haben alle Zweifler zu schweigen. Nur: Jeder, der sich zum Nachbau entschliesst, muss das auch _können_  :? .

Ich fürchte: _Ich _könnte das nicht. Vielleicht noch anlegen. Aber die laufende Pflege ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

*re*

   












nichts kann schneller wachsen als ich dran rumzupfe
und wenn irgendwann DAS nicht mehr geht....







kann ich leicht immer noch DAS draus machen






meditativ ist Beides rate:  cool:  :yingyang: :snoopy: 


http://www.mehr-als-bonsai.de/level2/wellen.html

schönen Abend 
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Ja, aber Deine Variante gefällt mir entschieden besser   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juli 2004)

karsten, aber so richtig fröhlich schaust Du nicht auf dem Bild  (anklagend ?)  .


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

puh, ist schon interessant, was kleine schwarze Töpfchen an Emotionen auslösen können  . Der Ton, den der "Gast" angeschlagen hat, gefällt mir auch nicht.
Mein Teich ist ein knappes halbes Jahr alt und ich kann nur sagen, dass es bis auf einige Ausnahmen eine völlige Fehlinvestition war. Die Pflanzen die ausbüchsen wollen, tun das auch mit Körbchen (z. B. Schachtelhalm). Als Laie habe ich die Töpfchen erstmal in meinen Teich gestellt ähnlich wie Blumenkästen auf einer Veranda. Kann man sich auf einer Veranda noch mit dem Anblick von Blumenkästen arrangieren, sehen die Kästen im Teich doch eher sch....und sehr unnatürlich aus  .
Ich habe mich also eher mit dem Problem beschäftigt, wie ich die schwarzen kreise und Quadrate im Teich kaschieren kann und habe eine Lösung gefunden, auf die ich einigermaßen stolz bin: __ Fieberquellmoos, das jetzt rund oder quadratisch von innen nach außen die Topfberandung zuwuchert und das relativ schnell.  :razz: .
Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

hallo,
mit den töpfen ist das so eine sache.
am anfang fand ich es gar nicht schlecht. da hab ich noch so manche korrektur durchgeführt, was den standort betraf.
im endeffekt gefallen mir die töpfe aber aus optischen günden nicht (bin ja nicht so`n __ genie wie karsten   )
also hab ich nach und nach die meisten pflanzen in den sand gesetzt  .
das wachstum ist bei beiden arten gleich.
da in meinem teich eh nix wuchert, komme ich auch nicht in die verlegenheit, irgendwas wieder rauszureissen (obwohl...dieses jahr hat sich der tannenwedel doch stark ausgebreitet    und das trotz topf)
meiner meinung nach eine geschmackssache bzw. was für faule leute, töpfe zu benutzen. hat eben alles seine vor- und nachteile.


----------

